# Blue fancy x Nemo koi



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Male- blue fancy hmpk 


















Female- Nemo koi hmpk









successful spawn yesterday, just waiting for them to hatch. Will keep you guys updated 🤙🏼


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Send us updates


----------



## Rudeboy706 (Sep 19, 2020)

Bunch of bouncing fry today, will post pics when they are free swimming 🤙🏼🤙🏼


----------

